# The pee song



## peanut1388 (Sep 28, 2008)

I wake up (badada) Saturday evening (Badada) I look the same (Badada) Nick thinks he knows everything But he doesent know very much about pee! I get up.. take off my PJ's Check my e-mail and run on my wheel today! But Nick doesent know anything about pee (Badadada) He wakes up on Sunday morn-ing the lights turn on he looks in my cage (ba ba ba bum) he see's pee all over my food dish like its a nice day I know he doesent mean to but its ok .... Wake up!Wake up on a sunday morning could be cleaned but its fine Paris London maybe tokyo but theres something going on anywhere I run to tonite... but he doesent know anything about pee! He takes my food dish over to the sink he washes it and gets it sparkaly clean (Guitar solo) I know ive made mistakes I make them everyday its not really easy but its ok! Wake up Wake up on a Sunday morning My dish is sparkly clean now im ok... London, Paris, maybe Tokyo People Talk about my dish wherever I go (Long note on Go)

Composed by Peanut

P.S Nick cleans my dish every third day (so its always sPaRkLy Clean!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL! That's really funny. :lol: 
But on the serious side, it's a great reminder for everyone!

Pixie


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Very cute-n-clever. :lol: Thanks!


----------



## Hedge hogs rule (Oct 28, 2008)

THis is so random!! but then again maybe i dont know much about pee?!?!?!


----------

